
BLM Holds Rally Supporting Individuals Arrested in Chicago Looting - throwaway234101
https://www.nbcchicago.com/news/local/black-lives-matter-holds-rally-supporting-individuals-arrested-in-chicago-looting-monday/2320365/
======
throwaway234101
From TFA:

> Black Lives Matter Chicago organized the rally after overnight unrest
> throughout the city, with police saying that more than 100 individuals were
> taken into custody for a variety of offenses, including looting.

> “That is reparations,” Atkins said. “Anything they wanted to take, they can
> take it because these businesses have insurance.”

The lowest estimate of the annual cost of crime in the United States is $690
billion. Blacks account for 37.6 percent of all robberies and burglaries. If
Atkins and BLM are to be taken seriously, then reparations to US blacks are
being paid at an annual rate of $259.4 billion.

How much does the USA owe Blacks in reparations again? It looks to me like
we've paid it and more.

